# My Board Result!!



## Krazzy Warrior (May 19, 2010)

Got 92.4% in ICSE Board Exam.. 
Tee he he!

Best Five:-
Science:90 ; Maths:92 ; Computer:97 ; EVE:97 ; Hindi:86


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 19, 2010)

congrats....what are your plans now?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 19, 2010)

^^ Thanks. I guess party and Rasogulla time? 

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Oh! Btw purchased this today:

*cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339295562/Sony-DSC-S980_1.jpg
*Sony Cyber-shot 12.1 megapixel*


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

Good result  Now you can legally blackmail your parents


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2010)

Hey congrats for results...hey at lest put the model number and price of the cam too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2010)

Now repeat the performance in Class XII and that would be a good lad.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2010)

Good start. Like Liverpool_fan said, carry on this form into your 2th std exams and you're al set.


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2010)

Congrats...................................
BTW what is EVE???
Environmental Education?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Good result  Now you  can legally blackmail your parents


Hehe! Thanks!



sujoyp said:


> Hey congrats for results...hey at lest put the  model number and price of the cam too


Sony DSC-W190
Damages: 8.8k 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Now repeat the performance in Class XII and that would be a good lad.


Sure! I'll try my best.



Aspire said:


> Congrats...................................
> BTW what is EVE???
> Environmental Education?


Thx. Yes Environmental Education. BTW meine toh kuch kasam khayi thi na? 


Thank you all of you..  Its party time? Have a rasogulla from my side..


----------



## Aspire (May 20, 2010)

> BTW meine toh kuch kasam khayi thi na?



CBSE and ICSE are not comparable


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

^Quite true.


----------



## ico (May 21, 2010)

Nice vaibhavtek


----------



## confused (May 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Now repeat the performance in Class XII and that would be a good lad.


i beg to differ here...... according to the current scenario i would suggest you concentrate more on cracking engineering entrance exams (JEE/AIEEE,etc) during XIIth, since high board marks alone means zilch for engineering colleges(assuming you are going for engineering).... ofcourse if the rules change this wont apply.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2010)

confused said:


> i beg to differ here...... according to the current scenario i would suggest you concentrate more on cracking engineering entrance exams (JEE/AIEEE,etc) during XIIth, since high board marks alone means zilch for engineering colleges(assuming you are going for engineering).... ofcourse if the rules change this wont apply.


Of course lad. But in Commerce and Humanties as well for going for generic courses with sciences, Boards are vital (high cutoffs in colleges).
If one is focusing on Engineering and Medical, then it's case of just scrapping with 60% marks is sufficient. (still some colleges count you out like BITS Pilani, 80% min in PCM IIRC)
Yeah I guess since everyone wants be an engineer or doctor in this country regardless of interest or talent or heck even future scope so... :/
I actually meant that class X is actually a joke (not meaning to break the party for the OP), class XII is somewhat more challenging so that deserves *some* credit unlike 10th which is of little credit as it's nothing more than a Birth Certificate (mostly).


----------



## pushkar (May 21, 2010)

Getting a decently high score in XIIth and clearing the engineering entrance exams are not mutually exclusive. The concepts are similar, and one cannot just forget about XIth and XIIth studies and hope to do well in engineering exams. I feel sorry for those delusional students who think coaching institutes can teach them everything they need to know to be an engineer, when in fact, most students at these institutes don't learn the basics right, and struggle later when they have to do things on their own, without the help of their teachers at the institutes.


----------



## confused (May 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Of course lad. But in Commerce and Humanties as well for going for generic courses with sciences, Boards are vital (high cutoffs in colleges).
> If one is focusing on Engineering and Medical, then it's case of just scrapping with 60% marks is sufficient. (still some colleges count you out like BITS Pilani, 80% min in PCM IIRC)


agree, the Pilani rule is a bummer! 

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------




pushkar said:


> Getting a decently high score in XIIth and clearing the engineering entrance exams are not mutually exclusive.


again i agree on this, but atleast people need to know the fact excelling in XIIth boards alone is no ticket to a good engg college. i mentioned this cause, i met a handful of guys who had great XII marks but mediocre to bad MH-CET marks, solely due to the fact that they didnt know or were the misinformed about the importance of engg entrance marks! (this was 2 yrs ago, when i waiting in a queue at Sardar Patel Engg College to submit my MH-CET choice sheet)


----------



## rkneo11 (May 21, 2010)

congratulations... all the best for the future...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 21, 2010)

hmm thanks.

BTW how is Pathfinder coaching classes?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2010)

Firstly, congratulations on a job well done. ICSE 92% is brilliant...

Next, take my advice and stay off coaching classes unless you are just doing a vacation crash course.
They are only good if you are SURE about your capabilities to slog several hours continuously.

Even without coaching, as long as you study regularly and study smart, AIEEE atleast will be a piece of cake. (And I have seen only 10% of those who go to "coaching centers" make it to IIT anyway...).

Sometimes, overburdening yourself with coaching as well as schooling can result in you getting somewhere way below your actual capabilities. I'm an example for this.


----------



## maxmk (May 21, 2010)

Congratzzz buddy.... keep the great job doing and blackmail parents  (just kidding)


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 22, 2010)

Congrats! Wish You All The Very Best for your future


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 22, 2010)

Hmm thanks..


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Of course lad. But in Commerce and Humanties as well for going for generic courses with sciences, Boards are vital (high cutoffs in colleges).
> If one is focusing on Engineering and Medical, then it's case of just scrapping with 60% marks is sufficient. (still some colleges count you out like BITS Pilani, 80% min in PCM IIRC)
> Yeah I guess since everyone wants be an engineer or doctor in this country regardless of interest or talent or heck even future scope so... :/
> I actually meant that class X is actually a joke (not meaning to break the party for the OP), class XII is somewhat more challenging so that deserves *some* credit unlike 10th which is of little credit as it's nothing more than a Birth Certificate (mostly).



I SCRAPPED THROUGH!!!!

70%  Though PCM was 78, narrowly missed out on BITS 

Class X is (in all honesty) a joke. I too studied my ass off in Xth, thought it's THE ULTIMATE EXAM, first semester in XIth made me realise how naive that opinion was. 

My Class X pass certificate's only relevance is that it has my parents and my legal name and date of birth. 

You hit the nail right on the head there. Plus, AIEEE, JEE and CET are more important esp if you are gunning for engineering or even medical (AIPMT etc.)

EDIT I got 87% in Xth  (overall, no "Best 5" sh1t is SSC) 

Congrats to OP anyways 

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------




confused said:


> agree, the Pilani rule is a bummer!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------
> 
> again i agree on this, but atleast people need to know the fact excelling in XIIth boards alone is no ticket to a good engg college. i mentioned this cause, i met a handful of guys who had great XII marks but mediocre to bad MH-CET marks, solely due to the fact that they didnt know or were the misinformed about the importance of engg entrance marks! (this was 2 yrs ago, when i waiting in a queue at Sardar Patel Engg College to submit my MH-CET choice sheet)



You in SPIT??? :O

1)Is there a cut out for AIEEE examinees?
2)What was the cutout in CET last year/2yrs ago?
3)I read that there are just 60 seats for Mechanical. True?

EDIT AGAIN

@OP whats your overall %? Without best 5?


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

^Its not SPIT! SPIT is the IT branch. For Engg., it is SPCE or SPEC. Congrats to you too!

Congrats to Krazzy!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^Its not SPIT! SPIT is the IT branch. For Engg., it is SPCE or SPEC. Congrats to you too!
> 
> Congrats to Krazzy!



Its the same college on Bhawan's campus right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> I SCRAPPED THROUGH!


Good lad 



> You in SPIT??? :O


He is probably in BIT Mesra. (Source: Location in the profile)


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

Class XII is good though.


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Its the same college on Bhawan's campus right?



Yes, in Bhavan's Campus. My campus. Well, almost ex-campus anyway.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 23, 2010)

congratulation krazzy for ur success. M glad for u.

and beside.. u bought the same cam i m using... though i bought it the very first day it was launched.. damage to me- 13k  ... nice cam.. and if you get too involved with it.. you will know how good it is.


Also best of luck for your future.. get into a good inst. and carry on the momentum there!!


----------



## confused (May 23, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> You in SPIT??? :O


Nope... Sardar Patel bas form bharne gaya tha, nearest MH-CET center for me.



thewisecrab said:


> 1)Is there a cut out for AIEEE examinees?
> 2)What was the cutout in CET last year/2yrs ago?
> 3)I read that there are just 60 seats for Mechanical. True?


1>more of a quota than a exact cutoff... If i remember correctly 15% seats in all local engg colleges (except VJTI) reserved for student admission on the basis of AIEEE marks

2>well dunno abt IT branch, but i got ExTC in Sardar Patel for 9500 all india AIEEE rank and 530 state rank... it was only a backup for me though.

3>well it must be so, anyways i think 60 branch strength is sufficient. In general its only in circuital branches you see 120+ strength. IITs have only 30 Gen seats per branch


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 24, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> congratulation krazzy for ur success. M glad for u.


Thanks. 



INS-ANI said:


> and beside.. u bought the same cam i m using... though i bought it the very first day it was launched.. damage to me- 13k  ... nice cam.. and if you get too involved with it.. you will know how good it is.


Cool. So all your pics posted in Photography Thread are taken from this cam?? I'll try my hands in photography soon, when i'll get some free time..


----------



## toofan (May 24, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Got 92.4% in ICSE Board Exam..
> Tee he he!
> 
> Best Five:-
> Science:90 ; Maths:92 ; Computer:97 ; EVE:97 ; Hindi:86



Chal jhoote.

agar sach hai to congrats aour meri taraf se kit kat kha lena. Ab kounsi class mein gaye tum.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations man.......study well in 11th and 12th and also try to enjoy a bit, because these are your last two years to really enjoy your life (before finishing your degree, that is).

In my time, getting 85% or above was quite difficult - today it seems everyone gets at least 70% 

At least I can claim to be the most consistent fellow (I have consistently scored ~75% from 7th to 12th)


----------



## satyamy (May 27, 2010)

congratssssssssssss warrior


----------



## metalfan (May 29, 2010)

Congo Dude Abhi masti karoo baad mein entrance ka dekhna (not too late)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 29, 2010)

Thx all of you..


----------



## bigdaddy486 (May 29, 2010)

Congrats....btw i got 98% in CBSE Board(AISSE). this year!!... tada tada!!

I bought Samsung Corby Pro


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 29, 2010)

^^ Hehe! Awesome!


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 1, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Cool. So all your pics posted in Photography Thread are taken from this cam?? I'll try my hands in photography soon, when i'll get some free time..



Hehe.. if you start trying your hand at what i was doing.. then you will learn how limited and noob-type the cam is...
don't tell me i didn't warn you.

(between.. try this: turn the cam to night mode- and ask someone to take a LED torch(or mobile torch) and make figures out of it.. take the snap )


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 1, 2010)

bigdaddy486 said:


> Congrats....btw i got 98% in CBSE Board(AISSE). this year!!... tada tada!!



Congrats,but i heard that CBSE didn't give out percentage this year..


----------

